
OSM condemns recent anti-semitic vandalism - chippy
https://blog.openstreetmap.org/2018/08/30/osm-condemns-vandalism/
======
firic
I'm Jewish so I can give you my point of view, but there are many other people
who may feel differently. For me this is simply a troll doing something that
he thinks is funny and slightly inconveniences the mods at osm. Calling
certain areas "Jewish" is not antisemitic in the way that is in any way
dangerous. Here is a joke from Jews about how Teaneck is Jewish [1], nothing
antisemitic about that. Here is a joke about Israel being Jewish [2] .

But lets just say that this was antisemitic. So what? Trolls do offensive
things online all the time. OSM was properly alerted to it and quickly
reverted it.

[1]
[http://photos1.blogger.com/blogger/3613/1194/1600/teaneck.jp...](http://photos1.blogger.com/blogger/3613/1194/1600/teaneck.jpg)

[2]
[https://johnjohns1.fjcdn.com/pictures/ish+conspiracy+could+m...](https://johnjohns1.fjcdn.com/pictures/ish+conspiracy+could+mozart+still+be+alive_b9dcf9_4771899.jpg)

~~~
rmc
There were a few other edits by the same person which were a little more
extreme and anti-semetic

~~~
firic
Oh, well then that might change my opinion. I will try to find a better source
when I have some time. I find it stage that the osm letter didn't mention
exactly what happened.

~~~
rmc
> _the osm letter didn 't mention exactly what happened._

What do you mean? It's quite clear what happened. Someone logged into OSM,
they edited the "place node" for New York and changed the name.

~~~
firic
That is what I thought, but you replied saying that he made other edits ...
What happened? Did he just change the title (not so bad) or did he do
something worse?

~~~
rmc
They changed the name of some other things. Roads in New York being renamed
after a certain dictator with a small moustach. That kind of thing.

